# Ninian Park Cardiff City Football Stadium March 2010



## ArmitageShanks (Aug 12, 2010)

Apologies for posting this so late but only recently have I joined this forum. Visited soon after closure, at this point security were non existant so we had the run of the place. Still quite a few interesting things around in different rooms around the admin part, I had been lead to believe there were police holding cells within the stadium for trouble makers but didnt find any, spent a long time reading through stacks of confidential police inteligence reports on hooligans that had been left in the CCTV room

All gone now with housing built on the site, the replacement stadium is opesite.







































































Thanks for looking


----------



## Cardiff1927 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Michael Theoklitos*

Hiya, Would I be right in stating the video tape and letter were trying to get City to look into Michael Theoklitos? [ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Theoklitos[/ame]

Also, was that the players bath? Both club badges on the wall.... I hated that St Davids type badge... too much like Dirty Leeds.

Funny to see all those foam F.A. Cup's


----------



## godzilla73 (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice Pics, with some real interesting details. Would have loved to have read some of those FIU reports - you would have thought someone would get sacked for leaving that sort of "intelligence" around!!


----------



## kevsy21 (Aug 12, 2010)

Must have been an interesting explore,would have like to have seen this place.
Good pics,well captured.


----------



## 99sjill (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice exploration! im new hear but having worked as a football scout i can tell you that tape is a scouts report on theokolitis, usually a scout will have videos of the player in action to use to compile a report and also to take back to the manager as ultimatly its the manager whom would of requested the scout report should of nabbed it would of been a nice momento. Theoklitos as it turned out signed for Norwich only to move back to australia again to play for Brisbane Roar.


----------



## hydealfred (Aug 21, 2010)

Really like this especially the bank of TV's


----------



## Munchh (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice work mate. Did they remove the turf to the new ground or is that just wishful thinking?



99sjill said:


> ...........should of nabbed it would of been a nice momento..........



Er....no he shouldn't!


----------

